# [risolto] [GCC] -03 option not recognized

## raf_ele

ormai utilizzo linux da 10 anni e gentoo da 3 ma proprio non riesco a venire a capo di questa situazione

amd athlon-xp 2200+

512MB 

ho installato la 2007.0 scaricando uno stage3 da internet... 

dopo il chroot e il riavvio tutto sembra funzionare

allora emergo vixie-cron syslog e qualche altro strumento base

poi provo ad installare hal dbus e ivman

ma al momento di installare sysfsutils versione 1.3 la compilazione si blocca se ho capito bene perchè nn trova un file

ho deciso allora di bypassare e provare a emergere direttamente kdebase-meta

comincia l'installazione di circa 200 pacchetti ma arrivato a kdesktop 3.3.5 la compilazione non va a buon fine perchè qt ha bisogno di qualcosa

nel make .conf ho settato cflags in questo modo

-march=athlon-xp -03 -pipe

e ho notato che durante l'emerge di molti pacchetti c'è l'avviso 

"-03 option not recognized"

può dipendere da questo

----------

## GabrieleB

meno Otre o meno zero3 ???

quella dovrebbe essere una O di Otranto ...

----------

## raf_ele

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> meno Otre o meno zero3 ???
> 
> quella dovrebbe essere una O di Otranto ...

 

ma dici sul serio deve essere una o di Otranto ma maiuscola giusto?

----------

## Kernel78

Hai scritto -03 (meno zero tre) invece di -O3 (meno o tre)

Inoltre ti consiglio di evitare -O3 in favore di -O2, soprattutto se devi fare un utilizzo desktop della macchina.

----------

## Kernel78

 *raf_ele wrote:*   

>  *GabrieleB wrote:*   meno Otre o meno zero3 ???
> 
> quella dovrebbe essere una O di Otranto ... 
> 
> ma dici sul serio deve essere una o di Otranto ma maiuscola giusto?

 

Scusa ma in 10 anni che usi linux non ti è mai capitato di compilare qualcosa a mano ?

O di Optimization  :Wink: 

----------

## Scen

 *raf_ele wrote:*   

> ormai utilizzo linux da 10 anni e gentoo da 3 ma proprio non riesco a venire a capo di questa situazione

 

Perdonami il sarcasmo ma.... leggendoti dubito fortemente di questa tua affermazione  :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink:  (non prendertela,eh? qui siamo un pò burloni  :Razz:  )

Lettura consigliata: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/gcc-optimization.xml

----------

## raf_ele

non è carino dubitare cmq a onor del vero la mia prima distribuzione è stata la redhat 6.2 (che grande distro non ne fanno più così)

credo che adesso redhat non esista +, comunque da allora non compilo + niente a mano

lo tenuta per un millennio poi sono passato a gentoo 2005 se ricordo bene

e a parte qualche aggiornamento del kernel tra l'altro con scarsi risultati

non ho mai toccato nulla

lo scorso fine settimana ero libero e ho pensato mi faccio un bel week-end di installazione come ai vecchi tempi all'università (volevo provare a usare il bluetooth)

fino a sabato non sapevo nemmeno dell'esistenza del livecd per gentoo

io di mestiere non bazzico l'informatica, è solo un hobby e ormai ho pochissimo tempo da dedicargli

cmq a lavoro uso winzozz e quindi mi tengo stretto il mio linux a casa almeno fino alla settimana scorsa

ma giusto per capire il problema è quella "o", che devo fare adesso ricominciare da capo con l'installazione

----------

## randomaze

 *raf_ele wrote:*   

> credo che adesso redhat non esista +

 

Esiste ma le sue distro sono solo commerciali. La spin-off free é Fedora.

 *Quote:*   

> ma giusto per capire il problema è quella "o", che devo fare adesso ricominciare da capo con l'installazione

 

Beh credo che non ti abbia compilato nulla da quando hai messo quella FLAGS.... sostituiscila con una 'O' (Optimization, Otranto, Olbia, Oquelchetipare) e ricomincia dal punto in cui ti eri fermato  :Wink: 

P.S. Potresti mettere al thread un titolo più "consono"? Qualcosa tipo <<[GCC] -03 option not recognized>> andrebbe benissimo.

Inoltre se hai risolto il problema aggiungi anche il tag [risolto].

Ciao e grazie.

----------

## raf_ele

 *Quote:*   

> Beh credo che non ti abbia compilato nulla da quando hai messo quella FLAGS.... sostituiscila con una 'O' (Optimization, Otranto, Olbia,Oquelchetipare) e ricomincia dal punto in cui ti eri fermato 

 

Eppure molti pacchetti risultano installati che faccio li ricompilo?

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. Potresti mettere al thread un titolo più "consono"? Qualcosa tipo <<[GCC] -03 option not recognized>> andrebbe benissimo.

 

fatto

 *Quote:*   

> Inoltre se hai risolto il problema aggiungi anche il tag [risolto].

 

appena avrò risolto lo aggiungerò

grazie dell'aiuto

----------

## Kernel78

Teoricamente il tuo problema non dovrebbe essere dato da questa svista, visto che la flag errata non veniva considerato.

Un problema che adesso hai è che tutto quello che hai compilato è senza ottimizzazioni ... ricompilare con delle flag consistenti di sicuro non dovrebbe farti male, al massimo ti fa perdere del tempo  :Wink: 

----------

